# VIP 211 Endless issues - HELP!



## jaanuu40 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have upgraded from my 811 to 211 in the anticipation that SD PQ will be better. While its marginally better, its still terribly grainy. Picture is off center. I cannot remap my HD Locals, it does not take.

Dish customer service is of no help. I called support, after 30mins he hang up on me after putting me on hold several times (I think he does not know how to solve the problem). I emailed dish with my issues, it has been 4 days already, I did not recieve a response as yet. I called them this morning, all I get is another support gal who does not seems to know anything. 

First: she told me that its not possible to remap my HD local, and that feature is for OTA only. Right away I knew the result will not be good. So I said, Ok, my picture is grainy, how do I resolve that ? She ask me what kind of cable I use, I told her "Component". This is her exact reply "Go to Radio Shack and get a digital cable or tune your TV" to get better PQ. At that point I was wary about asking about the off center picture.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Right now I am very irated at D*, I am locked into an 18 month contract and they are of no help. I might just have go to better business bureau.

Irated Customer here.


----------



## mowingnut1 (Feb 17, 2006)

jaanuu, Do you have your local channel package? I do and my local HD's are fine. I have the same problem with SD. My email to Dish was answered after almost a week. There is a known issue with SD PQ. They said a software update is on the way. I called tech support on 3/2. The guy was very helpful and said the picture should improve in a couple of days. It hasn't and I will be calling back. Keep bugging them. Do you lease? You can always insist they come and get their equipment and threaten to switch to Direct. This has worked for me in the past.


----------



## ewells38 (Feb 27, 2006)

I've been experiencing the exact same problem with SD Pictire Quality. It's terribly grainy. I spoke to Tech Support and they first told me that I need a software update. I restarted the Vip211 and it began downloading the latest software. Once complete SD was just as grainy as before. So while I still had tech Support on the phone, I stated that the SD PQ is still just as grainy. The Tech support rep then told me that since I was using a Componet connection and since componet is an analog connection the SD PQ would be grainy. So while he was still on the phone. I switched to the HDMI connection. Restarted the Vip211. Went to several SD channels and the picture was still just as grainy. I then insisted that there must me a problem with the Receiver (Vip211) because it had the lates software and I was then using the HDMI connection. But the SD pictire was still grainy and this is now supposed to be a direct digital feed from the Dish to the Receiver to the TV.. I will continue to call until this issue is resolved.


----------



## jaanuu40 (Mar 2, 2006)

mowingnut1 said:


> jaanuu, Do you have your local channel package? I do and my local HD's are fine. I have the same problem with SD. My email to Dish was answered after almost a week. There is a known issue with SD PQ. They said a software update is on the way. I called tech support on 3/2. The guy was very helpful and said the picture should improve in a couple of days. It hasn't and I will be calling back. Keep bugging them. Do you lease? You can always insist they come and get their equipment and threaten to switch to Direct. This has worked for me in the past.


Yes...I do have Local HD that looks fine...but I cannot remap it. Lets cross our fingers and hope that software update comes soon to address the SD PQ. I am stuck with the 18 months lease with my upgrade to VIP211.

Hopefull.


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

jaanuu40 said:


> I have upgraded from my 811 to 211 in the anticipation that SD PQ will be better. While its marginally better, its still terribly grainy. Picture is off center. I cannot remap my HD Locals, it does not take.
> 
> Dish customer service is of no help. I called support, after 30mins he hang up on me after putting me on hold several times (I think he does not know how to solve the problem). I emailed dish with my issues, it has been 4 days already, I did not recieve a response as yet. I called them this morning, all I get is another support gal who does not seems to know anything.
> 
> ...


check your tv/video make sure your connection on tv setting make sure your on hmdi setting and also check that your not on tv setting on cable setting instead


----------

